
Eric Holder endorses warrants for e-mail. It’s about time. - Libertatea
http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs/wonkblog/wp/2013/05/16/eric-holder-endorses-warrants-for-e-mail-its-about-time/
======
Shivetya
Saying that a warrant is required is only as meaningful as the difficulty of
getting said warrant is. In other words, a rubber stamp is still a rubber
stamp and I do not think for one minute it would be otherwise.

